# 'Wild type' Molly, or, Endler/Molly Hybrid?



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

Recently[more like today], one or more of my livebearers have given birth. I have 2 gold dust molly fry, 4 pale white fry[look like panda platies, but, the female panda platy died a while ago, and only a male is left. There is another roaming around in the tank.], and 2 endler-looking fry.

Now, I've recently raised a few endler fry to juvinile-hood, and, I can tell that these 3 [there are three, but, I could not find the other.] were not of my soon-to-drop females. They were, for one thing, not as slender and quick as endler fry, and appear to be endler-colored mollies. Now, a while ago, I had endler's in the tank[males], but, they all died due to harrassment of the females.

The fry in question look exactly like endler fry, one has a few tiny black spots, the other just looks like a plain ol' endler, with the body shape and size of a newborn molly fry.

I thought about it hard, and looked at the duo closely. They have no deformities[as hybrids usually do], and, just have the exact same body structure as the 2 gold dust mollies in the tank. The mother/mothers possibly gave birth last night.

The three female endler's are close to dropping, but, they are not ready to drop yet. But, they will soon. Two are squared off.

Is it possible, that a LFS molly stored the sperm of a wild-type colored molly, or, hybridized with a endler?
[Pictures will be provided later on today]


----------



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry for the, uh, double posting, I know its frowned upon, but, I couldn't find an edit button.
http://i962.photobucket.com/albums/ae105/ilmm802/024.jpg The main fry In question[If it's too blurry, can take another. Darn thing wouldn't stay still]


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I cant really tellfrom the picture. But if you can think of endlers as guppies. And the fact that guppy molly hybrids do exist, you might hust have an endler molly there


----------



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you. I'm working on getting a much better image. I think I do have a hybrid, seeing how I found the missing third, and, I've been looking into it further. Guess only time will tell.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Guppy/molly hybrids do exist? Otherwise I'd say you might just have a wild-type molly. Hmm.


----------



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, Guppy/Molly hybrids do exist. They are of the same genus, which, means that they can reproduce with eachother. The resulting offspring are often sterile or infertile, and almost all male. If you are lucky, you'll get a breedable male and female 'muppy' or 'golly' as people call them. I didn't have any other mollies in the tank, and she came from a tank filled with normal gold dust mollies.
http://i962.photobucket.com/albums/ae105/ilmm802/HNI_0046.jpg
http://i962.photobucket.com/albums/ae105/ilmm802/HNI_0043.jpg
http://i962.photobucket.com/albums/ae105/ilmm802/HNI_0040.jpg
Forgive me for the low quality pictures. It wouldn't stay still while in the temp photo booth. The tank the photobooth is in is a recent 25 gallon i purchased with no fish in it, as I'm waiting until I have the needed things for it.
This fish has 2 other siblings that have the single vertical line on its head area, except, the other two are lighter colored and do not have the black speckles.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's pretty cool. I knew swordtails and platies could hybridize but I had no idea it could happen with guppies and mollies. Well, wild-type or hybrid, you have some very interesting fish.


----------



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you. I am starting to suspect Hybrid, due to the fact that she had her last drop fairly recently, and those three were in said drop. And one of my juvinile endler's has been sexed and is a male. Chances are that a past endler inpregnated the molly, thus, creating the three odd siblings. Compared to the other gold dust mollies fry, they look entirely like molly-like endlers.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can't wait for them to grow up. It will be very interesting to see what they ultimately look like.


----------



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree. It will be very interesting indeed! They are quite different compared to the rest of the fry I had.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, you seem to have some probable answers! I ended up having some fry come out like that, but my mollies were never near guppies or platy or any other fish they can interbreed with like that(Unless they can interbreed with rasboras).

In anycase, I have a few of them that look exactly like that, the brood came out mized, so I have some liek your others as well(I put a video of them in the video section, you might be able to make a few out). They are Gold Dust Molly crossed with Silver Mollies. =) Mine are anyway. I also saw an adult one at the petshop today, it looked like a more brownish Silver Sailfin Molly. Maybe that's what you have.

You can see a few in here, if this helps, some of the light brown ones, and also the ones that are kinda clear and orange are from the same brood. The black and gold, and the Silver ones are from different parents. Fullscreen it if it doesn't work right. lol


----------

